# Corsair Force Series FW Update



## Bluebeard (5. Oktober 2010)

Force Series Update to Version 1.1a - The Corsair Support Forums


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Oktober 2010)

Geht nur leider nicht, hab eine CSSD F120GB2 und er gibt mir die Meldung das für meine SSD keine Firmware dabei ist, hir das Bild.


----------



## Bluebeard (5. Oktober 2010)

Du hast die neueste Firmware auch schon installiert...

*4. FIRMWARE 1.1 CANNOT BE UPDATED USING THIS TOOL* . Force Series firmware 1.1 is the same as the 1.1A firmware on Force Series drives that we are currently shipping. The only difference is that Firmware 1.1 was done at the factory and firmware 1.1a was completed with this utility. Please continue reading below for information on determining if the firmware currently on your drive already has the latest firmware (At this time version 1.1 is the latest) and does not need this update. Users of firmware 1.0 can benefit from this upgrade."


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Oktober 2010)

Ubs, na toll das ihr die FW auch 1.1a genannt habt, das hat mich wohl verwirt. Ich wusste schon das ich die 1.1 drauf hab aber das "a" hättet ihr euch echt sparen können. Ok, zugegeben mein Englisch ist ziemlich schei*e! Danke für deine schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Bluebeard (5. Oktober 2010)

das "a" musste leider sein - somit haben wir, falls es zu einer reklamation komme sollte, bessere übersicht.


----------



## Bluebeard (2. November 2010)

Firmware 2.0 ist da!

Corsair Force Series Firmware 2.0 Update - The Corsair Support Forums


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. November 2010)

Ok, hab die Firmware drauf, jetzt scheinen die SMART Werte richtig erkannt zu werden, sonst noch irgentwelche neuerungen? Ich war aber kurz vorm Herzinfakt, Firmware drauf, auf einmal Bluescreen, PC starte neu....SSD nicht mehr erkannt! Erst als ich den SATA Stromstäcker kurz weg hatte von der SSD gings wieder und jetzt läuft alles ohne Probleme.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (3. November 2010)

- Nunja das mit dem Bluescreen kann passier (kann - muss nicht zwingend) habe die Erfahrung gemacht das wenn man MS SQL aktiv hat o.ä. dies stärker provoziert wird. Ist aber nicht so schlimm - der BS erscheint i.d.R. dann erst nachdem das Update bereits beendet ist.


----------



## Bluebeard (3. November 2010)

Und zudem ist dies auch beschrieben, um Euch im Vorfeld schon die Angst zu nehmen 

Corsair Force Series Firmware 2.0 Update - The Corsair Support Forums

"The update tool automatically reboots the system after the update is complete. However, some platforms have shown anomalies. If you suffer a blue screen, simply power off and reboot. If your drive is not seen by the drive controller after the update, remove power from the drive for 30 seconds, reapply power, and reboot the system."


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. November 2010)

Ubs stimmt da steht genau das wie es bei mir war und hab auch das gemacht, nur hatte ich es vorher nicht gelesen, na so ein Adranalinschock hat auch was,heheheh, den hatte ich nämlich als nach den Bluescreen meine SSD nicht erkannt wurde. Ach die HD Tuner Kurve hat ja immer sehr seltsam ausgesehen und das kam davon das HD Tune mt der Kompromierung des Sandfoce Controllers nicht zurecht kam. Jetzt hat sich aber die HD Tune Kurve fast normalisiert, heißt das jetzt das Sandforce was an der Kompromierung geändert hat?


----------



## Bluebeard (4. November 2010)

An der Komprimierung wurde soviel ich weiß nichts geändert - HD Tune ist allerdings immer noch recht ungeeignet um SSDs zu benchen...


----------



## schuckid (10. November 2010)

Na dann möchte ich euch meine Erfahrungen mal nicht vorenthalten. Ich habe erst kurz bevor die Firmware 2.0 erschien von 1.0 auf 1.1a geupdatet. Seit dem habe ich das Problem, dass meine F120 nach Kaltstarts vom BIOS, genauer gesagt vom Intel Matrix Storage Manager Option ROM (Version 7.5.0.1017), scheinbar nicht mehr erkannt wird. Kurz danach kam dann die Firmware Version 2.0 heraus. Hatte natürlich gehofft dieses Problem sei dann wieder weg - aber Fehlanzeige. Mehr durch Zufall fand ich dann heraus, dass es nach dem Einschalten des PC immer rund 1 Minute dauert, bis die SSD vom RAID Controller (ICH9R) endlich erkannt wird - echt lästig. Irgendwas hat Sandforce da ordentlich verschlimmbessert...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. November 2010)

Als ich persönlich denke eher das dein SSD eine weg hat. Ich hab das gleiche Problem mit einer HDD und die ist kaputt. Also ab in die RMA mit der SSD, das es gerade nach dem FW Update passiert ist, ist wohl ein Zufall.


----------



## simpel1970 (11. November 2010)

Wird es grundsätzlich empfohlen das FW 2.0 Update aufzuspielen?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (11. November 2010)

Nur bei Problemen was die Energiesparmodis angeht und Erkennungsproblemen bzw. Problemen mit der Smart Wert Erkennung - sollte man keine Probleme haben, kann man es aktualisieren, ist aber nicht notwendig.


----------



## Doomshroom (11. November 2010)

Hab heute mit meiner F60 das 2.0 Firmwareupdate gemacht bzw. bis dahin wo es lief. Ich hab mich an die Anleitung gehalten doch leider gabs bei 850 Sektoren/Sektor 850 immer einen Freeze bzw.  tat sich auch nach ner halben Stunde warten nix mehr. Hab dann notgedrungen den Rechner mit der Anschalttaste abgemurkst und neu gestartet.Jetzt wird mir Update Tool Version 2.0 als Firmware angezeigt und (oder weshalb?) ich die alternative Datei nicht mehr benutzen kann, da er dann meckert "Firmware for this Drive not found in packet"
Allerdings läuft die SSD noch genauso wie vorher und der ATTO und AS SSD Benchmark geben, wenn ich mich noch recht an meinen letzten Durchlauf vor 2 Monaten erinnern kann, die gleichen Werte aus.
Ist das jetzt alles sonderlich schlimm bzw. muss ich die Befürchtung haben dass es mir doch die Firmware zerschossen hat oder hab ich "Glück" gehabt und brauch nicht mehr weiter rumdoktern?


----------



## simpel1970 (12. November 2010)

@ELPR1NC1PAL: Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung.


----------



## schuckid (17. November 2010)

Gibt es schon etwas Neues seitens Corsair, wann endlich eine neue Firmwareversion verfügbar sein wird, die das Erkennungs- bzw. Timeoutproblem löst?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (18. November 2010)

Das kann noch etwas dauern, zumal die Letzte Firmware kaum 2 Wochen zurück liegt


----------



## schuckid (19. November 2010)

Da ich sowohl mit der Version 1.1, als auch mit 2.0 besagtes Problem habe, würde ich gerne zurück auf 1.0 flashen. Wo bekomme ich das Image mit dem zugehörigen Updatetool her?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (20. November 2010)

Ein Rückflashen ist auf Grund des SandForce Updaters nicht möglich nach aktuell vorliegenden Informationen.


----------



## schuckid (6. Januar 2011)

Mittlerweile sind 2 Monate vergangen und es gibt immer noch keine neue einwandfrei funktionierende Firmware. Ich möchte wissen wann Corsair endlich mal eine neue Version zur Verfügung stellt, die die aktuellen Probleme beseitig!


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (7. Januar 2011)

Die Probleme beruhen nicht nur auf dem SandForce sondern auch bei vielen Biosversionen ergo den PC Herstellern selbst. Daher hat SandForce es auch nicht gerade leicht dort sich durch zu boxen.

Die SSD selber ist einwandfrei, das Problem ist im Zusammenhang mit den Controllern und die Firmware der Controller entwickelt SandForce wie bei jeder SandForce SSD - egal welcher Hersteller diese baut.

Wir sind natürlich bemüht eine Lösung bereit zu stellen hängen hier aber wie auch alle anderen SSD Hersteller von SandForce ab.


----------



## schuckid (5. Februar 2011)

Und wieder ist ein Monat verstrichen, in dem ich mich bei jedem Starten des PC über die SSD ärgere. Wie wärs wenn Corsair mir meine nicht einwandfrei funktionierende Force gegen eine Performance 3 umtauscht?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (8. Februar 2011)

Einen Umtausch gegen ein anderes Produkt kann nur der Händler machen. Wir bieten eine RMA an, sollte es sich um einen Defekt handeln. 

Ansonsten gilt die Empfehlung bei Problemen mit SandForce SSDs die NOVA Serie zu nutzen bzw. bei Laptops generell das auf die P-Serie der Fokus gelegt wird.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (3. März 2011)

ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> Die Probleme beruhen nicht nur auf dem SandForce sondern auch bei vielen Biosversionen ergo den PC Herstellern selbst. Daher hat SandForce es auch nicht gerade leicht dort sich durch zu boxen.
> Die SSD selber ist einwandfrei, das Problem ist im Zusammenhang mit den Controllern und die Firmware der Controller entwickelt SandForce wie bei jeder SandForce SSD - egal welcher Hersteller diese baut.


Hmmm, ich nutze derzeit eine Nova V64 ohne Probleme und möchte auf die Force F240 umsteigen. Gibt es eine Übersicht, welche Mainboards mit den Force-SSD's Probleme haben könnten? Mein Mainboard ist ein ASUS Rampage II Extreme. Mainboard-Revision bzw. BIOS-Version habe ich gerade nicht verfügbar...bin im Büro


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (3. März 2011)

Auf dem RE II Extreme läuft es für gewöhnlich sauber


----------



## brennmeister0815 (3. März 2011)

ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> Auf dem RE II Extreme läuft es für gewöhnlich sauber


 Danke für die Antwort, ich lasse mich "überraschen". Falls es wider Erwarten Probleme gibt, poste ich's hier rein...


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (4. März 2011)

nicht dafür, immer gerne


----------



## hilti66 (16. Oktober 2011)

Hi ich besitze eine CSSD-F120GB2-BRKT. Finde Hierfür aber keinen Firmwaretool das es erkennt. Nur der Force3 Updatetool erkennt meine SSD. MAch ich was Falsch? 

Und noch eine frage gibt es immer noch Probleme mit der Firmware?

MFG Hilti


----------



## Bluebeard (21. Oktober 2011)

Im Prinzip nein, die F120GB2 laufen alle sauber - welche Firmware wird beim Boot angezeigt?


----------



## d.c0r3 (14. September 2012)

das tool muss im xp sp3 kompatibilitäsmodus ausgeführt werden.

hab die f120gb2 nun seit juni 2011 als systemplatte und keinerlei probleme. 
firmware 2.4 ist noch die neueste? finde auf der corair-hp keinerlei infos dazu. das tool hilft ja auch nicht, wenn man keine firmware hat ...


----------

